# Marsh Hen 15 - Dragonfly Boatworks



## jputrino (Aug 15, 2013)

Hello,
Recently sold my 13' Gheenoe NMZ and bought a 2013 Marsh Hen. Wow, what an upgrade. I don't have a motor yet but I took it out and poled/paddled and it's sweet! Look forward to doing some mods after I get a motor. I want to add faux teak seadek inside the hull, wang anchor, and a trolling motor w/ birdsall mount. I'll keep everyone posted. Thanks!


----------



## jputrino (Aug 15, 2013)

side note: on the way home the yeti flew out on the skyway.



bummer, it was sweeeet.


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

very nice what motor?


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

Where are you located? I have a birdsall mount I'm never going to use. PM if you're interested.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Bummer about the cooler.....maybe Dragonfly can get you a replacement lid? 

Good luck with the new ride.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Those are some cool little skiffs. Nice!


----------



## jputrino (Aug 15, 2013)

I actually bought this boat used but the guy that sold it to me said he's going to get me a new yeti. (cool dude) For motor either a 9.9 or 8hp --> Trying to keep the boat very light. It has bolt on wheels so I'm able to launch or transport this thing in any spot. (I'll post pics when I try them out)


----------



## jputrino (Aug 15, 2013)

> Where are you located? I have a birdsall mount I'm never going to use. PM if you're interested.



Located in St. Petersburg. If you're close maybe we can work something out. thanks.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

You got out of your car on the skyway to retrieve your cooler?


----------



## jputrino (Aug 15, 2013)

> You got out of your car on the skyway to retrieve your cooler?


It was at the beginning of the bridge and I didn't want it to cause an accident. Luckily a state trooper pulled up behind me and cleared the lane. sketchy stuff.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow. I don't even like driving over that bridge. Nice skiff. You need to launch at the safety harbor ramp when you get an engine and run up to double branch and fish the docks near the ramp.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

If it was an Igloo you could have just kept on going right to a Walmart to get another


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

> > Where are you located? I have a birdsall mount I'm never going to use. PM if you're interested.
> 
> 
> 
> Located in St. Petersburg. If you're close maybe we can work something out. thanks.


I sent you a PM about the mount


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

A friend of mines yeti flew out and he didn't even know it untill he got home. Weren't those yetis fiberglass? If so at least you can fix it


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

> If it was an Igloo you could have just kept on going right to a Walmart to get another


I was going to say the same thing ;D


----------



## jputrino (Aug 15, 2013)

> > If it was an Igloo you could have just kept on going right to a Walmart to get another
> 
> 
> I was going to say the same thing ;D


If I didn't use it as a poling platform I probably would go to wally world


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

> > > If it was an Igloo you could have just kept on going right to a Walmart to get another
> >
> >
> > I was going to say the same thing ;D
> ...


Good point. Are you going to put a platform on her?


----------



## snooker007 (Feb 27, 2014)

You will love your marsh hen. It is one of my favorite skiffs that I use. Definitely save up for a poling platform. That will make that boat be used how it is supposed to. Give me a shout if you have any questions. I have had mine for over a year and have put it through its paces. I have an eight hp on it and just bought a 15 last week for it. I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sure would be nice if the tightass $19.99 igloo lovers would leave then guys alone that appreciate a nice piece of equipment that serves many purposes. I have a skiff that has caught twice its weight in fish and I've got less than 2k in the boat and motor, but have $500 in coolers that I sit on and cast from. To each his own. If you want to give the man $h1t for stopping to pick up his gear, donate a platform to the cause. Or else shit the f%&ck up!
Just my .02!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

We've been cival and an Igloo marine is $29


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

My apologies if my little rant ruffled your feathers. The point I was getting at is that the man got some serious road rash on a nice cooler and I'm 100% positive was sick about it. Especially being brand new to him. The last thing he needed was your insensitive a$$ letting him know that if it was an Igloo, he could have just kept driving.
I had a Yeti stolen from a campground and some jackass felt he needed to inform me that I should have bought a Coleman cause nobody would want to steal that. Needless to say I was in no mood for his comments and let him know about it, which led to him trying to save face in front of his buddy, which then further led to his now crooked nose.
Point being, when someone has suffered misfortune, keep any negative thoughts/comments to yourself.
That is all.

Mike


----------



## jputrino (Aug 15, 2013)

> My apologies if my little rant ruffled your feathers.  The point I was getting at is that the man got some serious road rash on a nice cooler and I'm 100% positive was sick about it.  Especially being brand new to him.  The last thing he needed was your insensitive a$$ letting him know that if it was an Igloo, he could have just kept driving.
> I had a Yeti stolen from a campground and some jackass felt he needed to inform me that I should have bought a Coleman cause nobody would want to steal that.  Needless to say I was in no mood for his comments and let him know about it,  which led to him trying to save face in front of his buddy, which then further led to his now crooked nose.
> Point being, when someone has suffered misfortune, keep any negative thoughts/comments to yourself.
> That is all.
> ...


Thanks Mike. I was pretty bummed when I saw the yeti rolling in my rear view. I've owned yeti's before and it's a great product that does exactly what it advertises. I'm sure everyone has their own cooler preferences. Mine's yeti. Sue me.


----------



## jputrino (Aug 15, 2013)

> You will love your marsh hen. It is one of my favorite skiffs that I use. Definitely save up for a poling platform. That will make that boat be used how it is supposed to. Give me a shout if you have any questions. I have had mine for over a year and have put it through its paces. I have an eight hp on it and just bought a 15 last week for it. I can't wait to try it out.


You're going to have to keep my posted on the 15hp numbers. I keep on going back in forth. Luckily I have some time to decide because my savings account is empty from the boat and trailer. Before I bought the boat a Google search brought me to your charter/youtube website and all those flood tide reds from the Hen had me stoked! I'll Pm you soon. John.


----------

